# Use a Bow Stringer or "Step Thru"?



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Bd -

Yes, IMHO bow stringers are necessary for both the bows' protection and yours. I know of at least one guy (personally) who now sports a glass eye because he "just slipped" one time.

The cord type bow stringer IS thousands of years old and IIRC first used on crossbows that couldn't be strung by hand in the field. They were called something that would be bleeped out here, but another term for them was "false string". Longbows (ELBs) probably got strung by a step through or push pull method, but the stacked LB limb is kinda hard to twist and honestly who cares if your only looking for minute of castle accuracy? 

Look, it's your bow - so it's your call. 

Mine is tied to my quiver, so I don't leave home without it.

Viper1 out.


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

*Bow Stringer? Yes*

I always use a bowstringer, whether I'm stringing a recurve or a longbow. I've seen tips broken and limbs twisted with the step through method. Although, I know some people who either step through on recurves or put the bottom tip of a longbow against the side of their foot and use a push-pull method to string or unstring.

Bill


----------



## dodgenut98 (Nov 1, 2006)

I have used both a stringer and the push pull method. I only had one
problem using the push pull but i can tell you one thing for sure using a stringer is alot easier and only takes a minute at most longer. Also had once this last weekend in fact tired to string my bow using push pull with sweatie hands needless to say the bow string slipped out of my hand and now i am no expert but i am pretty sure that wasn't good for it. Now i will carry a stringer in my quiver all the time


----------



## oliverstacy (Jul 10, 2006)

*I have a stringer...*

for both my longbow and recurve. Both are Sel-way by limbsaver and I absolutely love them. 

Josh


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

A stringer is by far the best way to go. I once delaminated a friend's recurve using the step through method. It's almost impossible not to impart a twisting motion using the step through. It is safer than push-pull but if you value your bow, don't do it. I occasionally do a push-pull and it's an OK method but it can still impart twist and it can be very dangerous. A fellow I use to know who sported a glass eye told me he did it while doing a push-pull on his 35# target recurve. The string loop slipped over the limb tip which then sank into his eye. He said it felt like it went through his head and his doctor told him if it was his hunting recurve, it could of killed him. Use a stringer, they're inexpensive and easy.


----------



## CCArrows (Mar 29, 2006)

As usual Viper 1 is right on the mark. Always always always use a bow stringer when stringing or unstringing any bow. You might string a bow a thousand times using either the push-pull method or the step-through method without a problem, but run into trouble on the 1001st attempt. There is alway potential for damage to the bow (broken nocks and twisted limbs) during stringing or unstringing. Accidents that injure the archer are rare, but they do happen. A bow stringer minimizes those risks by making the bow bend where it would normally bend during shooting, by eliminating limb twist, and by preventing excessive pressure on the nocks. It would be a shame to ruin a good bow costing hundreds of dollars for the lack of a 11 dollar bow stringer.

Like oliverstacy, my favorite is the Selway. It has a bigger pressure pad than some others I have used. The bigger pressure pad means less chance of the pad slipping down the limb when the bow is bent for stringing or unstringing


----------



## AK in PA (Nov 30, 2002)

IMO, it's a good idea to use one with a recurve due to the curved tips, as mentioned. Beyond that, I push-pull string longbows and selfbows. You'd have to actually try to twist a limb with the push-pull method.


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

$10 for a stringer is real cheap insurance for the investment of a bow and your body.:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I agree with AK, for a recurve a bow stringer is a must (unless there are two people), but for straight bows, longbows with only slight relfex, or wooden bows then the step through method works FINE. I have yet to injure one of my bows using this method, but watch it though- it is very easy to put too much pressure on the bottom limb, causing an uneven brace, which seems to really mess up glass bows.


----------



## Artúr (May 20, 2007)

Ak;

Nice pic of the kid, stringing the longbow. I notice the lower nock end is nearly on the top of his foot, which could cause it to slip OFF his foot and send it flying out to the side.... Also, have you ever noticed that if the string hand, while placing the loop on the nock, were to slip the bow limb would spring back and whack the person in the head? Very painful, at the very least.

I use a stringer with my longbow, not because it is easier, but because it is far safer than the "push-pull" method. I have NEVER had the bow come after me because of a poorly-placed string while using the bow-stringer -- but I narrowly missed having MY eye put out by the limb tip whipping past my head when the string slipped, while using that "push-pull" method.

--Artúr


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

You should use a stringer for both recurves and longbows. I only shoot longbows, and true limb twist is not a concern. However, stringing any bow is just like loading a gun... if you slip a couple of things could happen, 1) stress the daylights out of limbs and wind up with stress cracks and / or 2) slip and cause very serious injury to yourself.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I push pull my longbow but I use a stringer on any recurve.
The very first time I watched a guy use the step though method on a recurve I thought it looked wrong and I've never done it myself.
About 30,,,yrs ago I owned a beautifull target recurve that was made by a local bowyer,,,it was my first REAL bow,the other having been solid glass hunters that rattled your teeth with hand shock.
Anyway,this bow had a dark Rosewood riser with white glass on the face an belly of the limbs.
I was 16 at the time an that bow ment more to me than ANYTHING.
I was out one day when a freind of my fathers saw my bow in it's rack,and being a big note know it all that should of been put down at birth,,,,he took my bady and tried to string it useing the step through method.
He did something wrong and put a twist in the top limb that even the guy that built it couldn't fix.
I wouldn't give that guys name to a dog I didn't like even now,,,,and NOBODY touches my bows today.
Use a stringer.


----------

